# K crew 8-14 dive report



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Good day out there with the exception of a major storm.... Might have been the worst I have seen in some time... Firefish should have some video to share... decent day, 30'-40' vis in most places.seas were a low as 1' and seemed as high as 6' during the storm.. we did manage a few bugs.
The first pic is the whole lot and the bottom pic is my take...


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Great job! :thumbup:

You guys definitely know how to slay the bugs! Congrats and thanks for the report.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, what a catch!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

Impressive.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow. I have been diving for a while but have yet to see the first lobster around here ever. Maybe I just don't know what to look for. Nice haul.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Man that makes me hungry


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Yum, yum!!!!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Clint, you know you got to show a cuz how you do that! Right? :whistling: Nice haul


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://vimeo.com/27797538
This is how you do it


----------

